#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-15
<tiagoscd> bom dia
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tudo certo? :)
<Danniel-Lara> sim sim e contigo ?
<Danniel-Lara> como passou o final de semana ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tranquilo :)
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: bêbado, haha
<tiagoscd> e por aí?
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo sem stress
<optimusprimem> tiagoscd, opa
<tiagoscd> optimusprimem: tudo certo? :)
<wellington_> não consigo atualizar o sistema . aparece a seguinte mensagem : ''Isso exige a instalação de pacotes de fontes não autenticadas.''
<tiagoscd> wellington_: você está tentando atualizar como? via terminal, interface gráfica? qual versão do Ubuntu está usadno?
<tiagoscd> *usando
<wellington_> não funciona de forma alguma. ubuntu 13.04 . gnome
<wellington_> tiagoscd, tambem não consigo instalar alguns programas. esses q vem do archieve.ubuntu.com, eu acho
<wellington_> tipo o repositório central do ubuntu. mudei a fonte ''brasil'' e botei no servidor principal mas não adiantou
<tiagoscd> wellington_: você teria algum problema em apagar seus PPAs?
<tiagoscd> tendo em vista que na migração eles são desativados automaticamente?
<tiagoscd> se não tiver problema com isso, basta ir no diretório /etc/apt/sources.lists.d/ e apagar todos os arquivos lá dentro
<optimusprimem> tudo tranquilo, e por aí?
<tiagoscd> aí fazer o update e depois tentar atualizar para a nova versão
<tiagoscd> vai querer instalar a 13.10 mesmo? (tá em dev ainda..)
<tiagoscd> optimusprimem: tudo certinho :)
<tiagoscd> wellington_: apenas corrigindo o diretório /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<wellington_> não sei se teria problemas em apaga-las. provavelmente sim . não estou querendo atualizar o sistema para a versão 13.10. estou querendo apenas atualizações de software tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> wellington_: ah, tem como copiar o erro que ele gera quando tenta atualizar
<tiagoscd> colar no http://paste.ubuntu.com e mandar o link?
<wellington_> comando não encontrado
<tiagoscd> wellington_: qual o comando que está digitando?
<wellington_> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<wellington_> o q vc postou
<tiagoscd> wellington_: faz o seguinte
<tiagoscd> digita aí
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get update
<tiagoscd> e depois
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<tiagoscd> esse segundo só depois que terminar o primeiro
<wellington_> não quero atualizar p a mais recente distro(ubuntu 13.10)
<tiagoscd> wellington_: sim, esse comando não vai atualizar pra versão mais recente
<wellington_> só quero poder instalar programas e atualizar o kernel
<tiagoscd> só vai atualizar os pacotes, pode digitá-los sem medo :)
<wellington_> AVISO: Os pacotes a seguir não podem ser autenticados!
<wellington_>   linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-26-generic
<wellington_>   linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-headers-3.8.0-26
<wellington_>   linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic linux-headers-generic
<tiagoscd> wellington_: você digitou os comandos que passei e apareceu isso?
<wellington_> isso é problema nas chaves
<tiagoscd> wellington_: faz o seguinte, digita o
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get update
<tiagoscd> copia toda a saída dele e cola num http://paste.ubuntu.com e manda o link
<tiagoscd> wellington_: se estiver ruim pra copiar só digita
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get update > saida.txt
<tiagoscd> depois que terminar de executar copia o conteúdo do arquivo e cola lá no paste e manda o link
<wellington_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877977/
<tiagoscd> wellington_: agora digita aí
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<wellington_> ta atualizando .... vou  observar se vai atualizar parcialmente
<tiagoscd> wellington_: beleza
<tiagoscd> boiko: salem_: vou tentar gravar Otherside hoje, haha
<boiko> tiagoscd: ah, massa :)
<boiko> tiagoscd: eu ainda não gravei porque estou usando o tempo livre pra mixar uma gravação que a gente fez com a banda esses dias :)
<salem_> tiagoscd, massa! hehe preciso gravar a minha parte ainda
<tiagoscd> mas não garanto nada, vou tentar, hahaha
<tiagoscd> boiko: podecrer :-)
<tiagoscd> salem_: com exceção dos back vocals do boiko, todo mundo precisa, haha
<boiko> tiagoscd: :P
<salem_> tiagoscd, haha
<wellington_> consegui atualizar o kernel, porem não consigo instalar programas
<boiko> tiagoscd: chegou a ver se os vídeos tão num formato que rola pra você editar?
<tiagoscd> boiko: então, não, haha
<tiagoscd> vou tentar ver hoje, aí te aviso
<tiagoscd> wellington_: o que acontece quando você tenta instalar programas? você está tentando instalar pela central de programas?
<boiko> tiagoscd: tranquilo, qualquer coisa acho que eu tenho os originais aqui (ou pelo menos os editados pra converter)
<wellington_> não. pelo terminal. consegui instalar  o synaptic mas apareceu isso :
<wellington_> AVISO: Os pacotes a seguir não podem ser autenticados!  libept1.4.12 synaptic
<tiagoscd> wellington_: qual o comando que você está usando para instalar?
<wellington_> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<wellington_> o mais básico
<tiagoscd> wellington_: se tentar instalar um outro pacote (vlc, por exemplo), o problema persiste?
<wellington_> não tentei o vlc mas isso não acontece com todos. instalei o cairo-dock, awn e acho q outros
<boiko> wellington_: pode executar o seguinte comando e colar a saída aqui: apt-cache policy synaptic
<wellington_> acho q isso é erro na chave de autenticação
<wellington_> wellington@wellington:~$ apt-cache policy synaptic
<wellington_> synaptic:
<wellington_>   Instalado: 0.80~exp2raring1
<wellington_>   Candidato: 0.80~exp2raring1
<wellington_>   Tabela de versão:
<wellington_>  *** 0.80~exp2raring1 0
<wellington_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates/universe i386 Packages
<wellington_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<wellington_>      0.80~exp2 0
<wellington_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/universe i386 Packages
<wellington_> wellington@wellington:~$
<tiagoscd> wellington_: quando for colar mais de três linhas use o paste ubuntu
<tiagoscd> boiko: acho que deve ser o pacote do synaptic quebrado mesmo, por que o vlc vem do mesmo repositório e ele diz que não deu problema
<boiko> tiagoscd: pode ser mesmo
<wellington_> não tentei instalar o vlc
<tiagoscd> wellington_: então se puder tentar aí
<boiko> wellington_: bom, uma última tentativa: sudo apt-key update
<wellington_> AVISO: Os pacotes a seguir não podem ser autenticados!
<wellington_>   libcrystalhd3 libebml3 libmatroska5 libwebp4 libsdl-image1.2 libssh2-1
<wellington_>   libva-x11-1 vlc-data libvlccore5 libvlc5 libxcb-composite0 libxcb-randr0
<wellington_>   libxcb-xv0 libdvbpsi7 libresid-builder0c2a libsidplay2 libupnp6 libiso9660-8
<wellington_>   libvcdinfo0 vlc-nox libtar0 libxcb-keysyms1 vlc vlc-plugin-notify
<wellington_>   vlc-plugin-pulse
<wellington_> Instalar estes pacotes sem verificação [s/N]?
<wellington_> acho q isso é problema nas chaves
<wellington_> usando o comando key update deu isso :
<wellington_> gpg: chave 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<wellington_> gpg: chave FBB75451: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<wellington_> gpg: chave C0B21F32: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<wellington_> gpg: chave EFE21092: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<wellington_> gpg: Número total processado: 4
<wellington_> gpg:              não modificados: 4
<boiko> wellington_: tenta rodar um apt-get update denovo
<wellington_> tentei instalar o vlc e não apareceu a mesma mensagem de pacotes não autorizados. talvez tenha resolvido
<boiko> wellington_: opa, legal
<wellington_> espero que tenha resolvido.... obrigado
<boiko> wellington_: tranquilo, precisando só perguntar denovo :)
<wellington_> blz
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-16
<omaciel> ubuntero: e ai?
<omaciel> KurtKraut: fala ai! :)
<KurtKraut> omaciel, aloha
<eduardomaes> o volume do rudinei ta baixo pra caramba
<omaciel> se ele coloca mais alto, fica com chiado
<eduardomaes> boa noite :)
<omaciel> buenas :)
<Rudineiw> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxgsVIAm8f3-NmE3czB2a2xWeXM/edit?usp=sharing
<eduardomaes> a comunidade fedora falou que iria fazer bonito esse ano e fez
<omaciel> fiquei sabendo mesmo
<eduardomaes> teve o lançamento do fedora 19
<omaciel> to usando ele aqui :)
<eduardomaes> conversei com o pessoal do ffos e eles estavam incentivando o desenvolvimento de aplicativo
<omaciel> bacana
<eduardomaes> se eu não me engano teve até concurso de desenvolvimento valendo um aparelho
<juniorxap> Fedora 19 ficou bom, gostei, esta bem mais rápido.
<omaciel> pra' falar a verdade eu ainda nao consegui ver nenhuma melhoria...
<juniorxap> Mas também testei o Fedora 19 com XFCE
<omaciel> esta' tao bem quanto o F19
<eduardomaes> um rapaz que estava com a gente do Solisc instalou o 19 e passou trabalho pra instalar
<eduardomaes> vários aplicativos
<eduardomaes> não haviam bibliotecas compiladas nessa versão
<omaciel> eu tive problemas com o nvidia
<eduardomaes> :/
<omaciel> tive de instalar no modo texto
<omaciel> e depois instalar i nvidia
<juniorxap> psss... o.O
<omaciel> s/i/o
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<omaciel> ja' o laptop que tem intel foi de primeira
<omaciel> buenas Danniel-Lara :)
<eduardomaes> mas também, um evento de 4 dias, não tem como agradar todo mundo o tempo todo
<Danniel-Lara> opa omaciel , tudo blz ?
<omaciel> Danniel-Lara: tranquilo e com voce?
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo
<eduardomaes> sim, a maioria em 1 hora com tempo pras perguntas
<eduardomaes> dava uns 45/50 minutos
<eduardomaes> tem também o latinoware em seguida, que dizem ser muito bom
<Danniel-Lara> do acre não conseguiu
<omaciel> KurtKraut: ta' acordado ai? :)
<KurtKraut> omaciel, yeap, mas on duty :/
<omaciel> :/
<Danniel-Lara> :)
<Danniel-Lara> tira unm print
<Danniel-Lara> print na tela ai
<eduardomaes> haters gonna hate
<omaciel> haha
<eduardomaes> acho que é o aprigio
<omaciel> o aprigio ta' sabotando o assunto :)
<Danniel-Lara> aprigio : eu estou escrevendo um artigo sobre gerenciamento de pacotes .rpm
<eduardomaes> mas o site oficial do ubuntu é mantido pela canonical não?
<omaciel> creio que sim
<eduardomaes> então penso que tem diferença
<eduardomaes> e na minha opinião, a comunidade do ubuntu é bem mais forte
<eduardomaes> pelo menos no quesito nacional
<omaciel> eu realmente nao sei...
<eduardomaes> a nivel Brasil sim
<eduardomaes> tem bem mais informação em portugues pra ubuntu em relação ao fedora
<omaciel> isso eu acredito (eu criei muitas delas) :)
<eduardomaes> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<eduardomaes> um ubuntero falando que o fedora é muito windows user
<eduardomaes> foi engraçado
<omaciel> hehe
<juniorxap> eu não gosto da Software Center do Ubuntu, uso o Synaptic no máximo, na Software Center só dá pra instalar um software por vez.
<omaciel> eu sempre usei a linha de comando, ate' na epoca que usava o Ubuntu
<ubuntero> juniorxap, gosto bastante do synaptic, mas tenho usado mais a linha de comando
<juniorxap> agora uma coisa que não deu certo no Fedora foi o Synaptic
<juniorxap> não deu muito certo.
<Danniel-Lara> http://danniel-lara.blogspot.com.br/2013/07/yum-extender-yumex-no-fedora-19.html
<juniorxap> o Anaconda tá mais rápido omaciel
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, hjihih agora q fui ler. foi mal
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, so faltou vc auqi
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo
<Danniel-Lara> hehehe
<aprigio> eduardomaes, nao falava de comunidade entende
<aprigio> eduardomaes, mas do proprio uso da distro
<eduardomaes> entendo
<aprigio> eduardomaes, eu uso o ubuntu para desktop, mas redhat como profissional.
<eduardomaes> eu entrei nessa tb
<Danniel-Lara> http://danniel-lara.blogspot.com.br/2013/07/upgrade-fedora-18-para-fedora-19.html
<omaciel> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20130715#feature
<eduardomaes> depois de alguns anos usando o fedora fui pro ubuntu, e continuo com red hat/centos
<Danniel-Lara> opa pra mim aqui instalou certo aqui
<eduardomaes> acho que ele quiz dizer mais rápido em relação a menos passos
<Danniel-Lara> omaciel , qual o pacote que não instalou ?
<omaciel> Danniel-Lara: notei que o weather, por exemplo, nao foi instalado
<juniorxap> no intel fica tudo lindo né
<omaciel> no intel e' tranquilo
<Kblo> ja estou baixando o fedora 19 para testar :-)
<omaciel> :)
<juniorxap> dá pra manter a home, mas apagando todas as ".pasta"
<juniorxap> dai só deixa só suas pastas de arquivo.
<juniorxap> Eu ganhei um CD do Fedora 18 do Fábio Olivé e fui instalar, tive que tentar 3 vezes, porque o Anaconda travava, por isso que digo que a instalação ficou mais rápida.
<Danniel-Lara> aprigio:  isso é na versão em DVD
<Danniel-Lara> novidade é suporte a impressora 3D
<aprigio> ;)
<aprigio> eu ganhei um dvd do fedora 18 x86_64 do Danniel-Lara
<aprigio> hehe
<Danniel-Lara> hehehe
<Danniel-Lara> acho que tem alguns aplicativos eu não vi ao certo ainda
<juniorxap> Não vão começar a imprimir armas eim?! kkk
<juniorxap> Ressucitei um Note de 15 anos com Lubuntu
<juniorxap> AMD Sempron 512 de RAM
<Kblo> tbm tenho um note com 1gb de ram com lubuntu, fica bom
<juniorxap> mas pense só 15 anos... kkk rodava mal e porcamente o WinXP, agora esta voando.
<omaciel> http://br-linux.org/2013/01/inesperado-lxde-esta-considerando-migrar-para-o-qt.html#
<omaciel> comentario do Vinícius de Ávila Jorge
<aprigio> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=5254
<eduardomaes> macumunados com a ms
<juniorxap> http://www.abessoftware.com.br/
<eduardomaes> tem também muita manipulação
<eduardomaes> o gorverno do estado do Paraná assinando intenção de utilização de software proprietario
<eduardomaes> mesmo com lei de utilização de SL
<eduardomaes> ai vem a ABES e bombardeia a midia com esse tipo de comentário
<aprigio> LAIbreOffice foi f...
<aprigio> saiu rsrs
<aprigio> eh o sono
<eduardomaes> o estado de Santa Catarina tem se mobilizado pra levar esse tipo de solicitação pro governo do estado
<eduardomaes> começaram com a questão da utilização do ODF
<eduardomaes> http://www.libreofficeparaleigos.com/lei-odf-em-santa-catarina/
<omaciel> +1
<juniorxap> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fWGYfzn7OBs#at=69
<eduardomaes> incentivo
<Rudineiw> ap
<Rudineiw> apresentação do projeto cauã http://www.projectcaua.org/node/34
<omaciel> http://www.androidauthority.com/utilite-android-pc-244164/ <-- QUERO!!!
<juniorxap> Não é tão limitado assim não o Hardware do Raspberry, ele tem uma GPU que toca vídeos em 1080
<omaciel> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_for_PlayStation_3
<juniorxap> http://www.gc-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<juniorxap> O maior terrorista do mundo é o governo dos EUA.
<omaciel> Sobre o assunto da Intel https://lwn.net/Articles/507115/
<omaciel> https://lwn.net/Articles/506407/ <-- bom tambem
<omaciel> http://m.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/11/microsoft-nsa-collaboration-user-data
<eduardomaes> a questão é governo
<eduardomaes> não um funcionario querer acessar alguma informação
<eduardomaes> mais o governo de uma nação controlando informações privilegiadas
<aprigio> +1
<omaciel> mais um link http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1323386/focus=1323475
<eduardomaes> falou pessoal
<eduardomaes> muito bom
<eduardomaes> o podecast, abraços e boa semana
<Rudineiw> abraço, boa semana a todos!
<aprigio> galera tava em off aqui.
<aprigio> to indo
<aprigio> fuiii
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-19
<iagocaran> Olá
<iagocaran> Alguém por aí utiliza o Amarok no Ubuntu 13.04?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-07-21
<MrGama> BOa Noite!!!
<Rui> OI boa noite !
<Rui> Tai Tiago ? kkkk
